# Lifestraw on sale at Amazon



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Heads up guys, Amazon has the Lifestraw we all know and love for $15. *might be Prime only*
Have a look: LifeStraw Personal Water Filter


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Bought one!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Hahaha HAHAHA.

https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx2J7FU0SL633HP/?


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Thanks. Added two more to my collection. Thanks for the find!



James m said:


> Hahaha HAHAHA.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/ask/questions/Tx2J7FU0SL633HP/?


Ha. They had me going pretty good.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Life straws are great I use em when I hunt up north. Never ever been sick or even got queasy. If you don't have any I see them as an essential emergency prep tool. Get some-good price.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Great deal thanks for sharing! Too bad about the three-per limit though.


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

Hemi45 said:


> Great deal thanks for sharing! Too bad about the three-per limit though.


Make another account  And if you have prime you can link the accounts and still get the benefits and be able to make multiple orders I would think.

And to second TacticalCanuck - Lifestraws I think are essential for any prep, BOB, or camping/hunting trip. Let me kids use one a few weeks ago when hiking and they were amazed by it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I been meaning to get some. Did not realize they were so popular among pee drinkers. Thats sorta odd.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If you don't want to waste it taste it.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Well I got permission to slam the plastic to buy a few. They have done went up by near five bucks and claim to have only one left. Guess its true..He who hesitates is lost. Where is the link to the solar lantern? I been instructed to buy one of them too. Thanks.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

We have a couple of these but saw Kauboys post so thought I would check others just to see what they cost these days. Wow I saw them , other than amazon from $25.00 to $50.00 expensive. Don't remember what we paid about 5 years ago.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Notice there seems to be two different brands of those things. Sawyer seems to have a following based partlly on that it filters down more than the other one and can supposedly do a much larger overall volume of water. 254 gallons for the original and 100,000 gallons for Sawyer. The Sawyer supposed to need a flexible container or bag to squeeze the water through it. They seem to be priced similar. Who is the guru on this topic? Thanks.

Sawyer Mini Water Filter Vs The Lifestraw - Preparing for shtf


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Not me! I have a reflux still to clean my water.


----------



## Farmboyc (May 9, 2015)

PaulS said:


> Not me! I have a reflux still to clean my water.


Does this water have a high corn content Paul?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I am a big fan of water purification systems. Life straws are great for GHB. MSR and PUR are great for wilderness survival, Katadyn Pocket purifier and Royal Berky are the S#$t!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

No, water is just water - there is another still set up for ethanol fuel the only difference is the head temperature. I could make both at once with one still. Ethanol from the top tap and water from the lower tap. The column would have to be tall enough for more separation of the temperatures but it would be easy to do.

I am going to get my free fuel ethanol permit so I can make up to 10000 gallons of ethanol each year. I can use it to heat my home, cook my meals and for transportation in my car.


----------

